# A Presidential vs Presidential Reserve Reservation



## jebloomquist (Mar 10, 2012)

Assuming that I want to book a reservation, and I find that a resort has two availabilities where everything is the same including the points required, except that one unit is a Presidential and the other is a Presidential Reserve. Is there any disadvantage in choosing the Presidential Reserve unit instead of the Presidential unit? What have others experienced in this situation?


----------



## siesta (Mar 10, 2012)

One requires you to be a presidential reserve member to book, as its set aside in a seperate pool. The other is available to anyone spending the points. They are both the same room.


----------



## jebloomquist (Mar 10, 2012)

I am not a Presidential Reserve owner, but I recently booked a Presidential Reserve unit at Wyndham Bali Hai Villas. An owner does not have to be a Presidential Reserve owner to book a Presidential Reserve unit. In my original inquiry, I was wondering if the sales force bugs someone more or less in a Presidential Reserve unit, or are there other unforeseen issues with a Presidential Reserve unit. Are you treated better or are you treated worse, or is there no difference in the way the person is treated, on the phone, in person, etc. What have people experienced?


----------



## siesta (Mar 10, 2012)

jebloomquist said:


> An owner does not have to be a Presidential Reserve owner to book a Presidential Reserve unit.


presidential reserve rooms are just presidential rooms RESERVED for presidential members. They have their own ARP period to ensure that the presidential reserve owners get pres. rooms before they are booked up. After that time frame, anyone can book a presidential reserve room, and for all practical purposes it is the same room as a presidential.

more detailed information can be found in the member directory


----------



## jebloomquist (Mar 10, 2012)

In at least one case there is a difference between a Presidential unit and a Presidential Reserve unit. 

At Wyndham Bali Hai Villas the only units that have air conditioning are the Presidential Reserve units. The Presidential units do not have air conditioning. Because of health issues, my wife requires air conditioning, if she were to have a severe asthma attack. As a result I have been looking for a Presidential Reserve unit to become available, and I finally got one for the week that I am interested in. 

My original question did not relate to what is in the Wyndham Directory, but what people have actually experienced. Who has actually been in a Presidential Reserve unit and a similar Presidential unit? If you have experienced in both, I would like to know your experience.


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 10, 2012)

jebloomquist said:


> In at least one case there is a difference between a Presidential unit and a Presidential Reserve unit.
> 
> At Wyndham Bali Hai Villas the only units that have air conditioning are the Presidential Reserve units. The Presidential units do not have air conditioning. Because of health issues, my wife requires air conditioning, if she were to have a severe asthma attack. As a result I have been looking for a Presidential Reserve unit to become available, and I finally got one for the week that I am interested in.
> 
> My original question did not relate to what is in the Wyndham Directory, but what people have actually experienced. Who has actually been in a Presidential Reserve unit and a similar Presidential unit? If you have experienced in both, I would like to know your experience.



I have used both.  Presidential Reserve Units are released, at some point, into the regular reservation pool if they are not reserved in the right timeframes.  When this happens, the user does not get the benifits associated with the VIP Status that go with the Presidential Reserve Status.  Both are very nice units.  I belive the comment indicated they are the same rooms may be very close to being the rule.  They are the same or similar floor plans, I beileve.  The complete answer probably depend on the resort in question.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Mar 10, 2012)

We've stayed in both types of reservations.  We are bottom level VIP and have never been treated any differently in these rooms.  It's just a larger unit with nicer furnishings than the non presidential units.


----------



## Explorer7 (Mar 10, 2012)

jebloomquist said:


> Assuming that I want to book a reservation, and I find that a resort has two availabilities where everything is the same including the points required, except that one unit is a Presidential and the other is a Presidential Reserve. Is there any disadvantage in choosing the Presidential Reserve unit instead of the Presidential unit? What have others experienced in this situation?



We’ve stayed in both presidential and pres res rooms at the National Harbor and found no substantial difference. The Pres Res rooms actually have Pres res on the door at the Harbor.

The floor plans are arranged differently even among the regular presidential suites at the Harbor I suppose due to the layout of the bldg and where the room is located along the hallway, we have stayed in both 2 and 4 br presidential and pres res suites there. No noticeable difference in service or content.

I will note however that unless I place a hold on the room at the time of booking they can and often do give me a room other than the specific unit number during the point the reservation is made. I.E. the unit I book may say pres res at the time of booking but when I get there it may or may not be one of the pres res units.


----------



## jebloomquist (Mar 10, 2012)

Ira

Thank you Ira for your comment about Wyndham not always giving you the exact room type contracted. In my case, I had better keep reminding Wyndham Bali Hai Villas that I need air conditioning, and that I booked a Presidential Reserve unit for that specific reason.

Jim


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 10, 2012)

jebloomquist said:


> Ira
> 
> Thank you Ira for your comment about Wyndham not always giving you the exact room type contracted. In my case, I had better keep reminding Wyndham Bali Hai Villas that I need air conditioning, and that I booked a Presidential Reserve unit for that specific reason.
> 
> Jim



Under no circumstances forget to mention that the request is also being made under the Americans with Disablity Act to help encourage them not to forget.


----------



## luvNMB52 (Mar 12, 2012)

jebloomquist said:


> In at least one case there is a difference between a Presidential unit and a Presidential Reserve unit.
> 
> At Wyndham Bali Hai Villas the only units that have air conditioning are the Presidential Reserve units. The Presidential units do not have air conditioning. Because of health issues, my wife requires air conditioning, if she were to have a severe asthma attack. As a result I have been looking for a Presidential Reserve unit to become available, and I finally got one for the week that I am interested in.
> 
> My original question did not relate to what is in the Wyndham Directory, but what people have actually experienced. Who has actually been in a Presidential Reserve unit and a similar Presidential unit? If you have experienced in both, I would like to know your experience.



We are VIP (silver).  I reserved a 3 BR at Bonnet Creek about 2 years ago and was able to upgrade to a 3BR Presidential in Tower 6.  There were also Presidential Reserve units in that tower.  We were told that only the people in Presidential Reserve units were allowed to use the club room and balcony that offered a wonderful place to view the fireworks at night.  With a little help from one of the desk clerks, we were able to get a key that did allow us access to that area, so that is one experience that I had personally that showed a difference b/t presidential and presidential reserve benefits.  I don't think the units are different though.


----------

